
Errors to avoid in your use of the English language - oscardelben
http://www.prolificliving.com/blog/2010/05/03/19-errors-to-avoid-in-your-use-of-the-english-language/
======
balding_n_tired
It is perfectly acceptable to end sentences with a preposition: see Fowler's
_Modern Englist Usage_ for a review of this. Some of the great English and
American writers have left participles dangling, though certainly prose reads
better without the construction.

There is really no substitute for exposure to the correct usage. It was
somewhere in junior high that "to" and "too" sorted themselves out for me, in
the essentially monoglot midwest. I admire the writer's concern for her nth
language.

------
tdy
Me never understood how someone could of possibly mixed up they're words that
much. Is it just because they sound alike? But then again, a lot of people
just don't get the plural s/ apostrophe rule in German as well (it is
different from the English rules, but still consistent).

~~~
shawndumas
i see what you did there.

